# How to Flatten Reclaimed Lumber - Video



## dodahman (Jun 12, 2012)

I came across this fellow who does some great work. Mitchell Rudman, High Falls Furniture.
He seems to have a system to remove extreme cupping and bowing from reclaimed lumber without making the lumber any thinner or destroying the patina; at least on the face.

Multiple saw kerfs and inlaid splints is the best way I can describe it.

It may not be everyone's cup of tea. It does take time and care but if that "special board" needs to be used, it just might be the thing.

This is the link.

peace, T


----------



## neverenougftackle (May 6, 2013)

Hello Tommy,
Now that to me was well worth watching, I had a couple of questions that i would have liked to ask him, that is if I was standing right beside him as he was making his video, (still have them). As to the why's, and why he did not do this, and this all ask to a guy who had this experances and knoledge to answer, but that did not at all take away from my admiration of his willingness to try and save those boards.


----------



## dodahman (Jun 12, 2012)

Never, I'd betcha that he goes a bit by trial and error! 
Probably less error as you or I as he has more trials at that way of working.


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

I have to wonder if you could use a pourable epoxy, then just plane it off as you go to your final dimension?


----------

